# Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?



## mareike (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte im Herbst eine Weinrebe bei einem Weinrebenhändler gekauft. Sie hat erst spät im Frühjahr ausgetrieben. Bis jetzt sind es ca. 30 cm. Eigentlich müßte sie doch jetzt wachsen. Ich hatte vorher eine vom Aldi, die sehr stark wuchs und auch viele Trauben trug. Da diese so sauer waren, habe ich sie ausgemacht.

Meine Frage, muß die Rebe Dünger haben und welchen? Ich habe schon im Netz nach Antworten gesucht und nichts gefunden. Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

:cu mareike


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?*

Hallo Mareike.

Mit echtem Wein habe ich leider (noch) gar keine Erfahrung.
Unser wilder Wein wächst wie verrückt und hat dieses Jahr locker schon wieder die 4 m hohe Wand erklommen. :shock


----------



## laolamia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?*

hallo!

mein wein wuchs im ersten jahr einige cm und "ging dann ein"
ich hab ihn vergessen und eine rose daneben gepflanzt.....da war er eingeschnappt und drei jahre spaete wuchs er wie der teufel.... jetzt traegt er seit 3 jahren und die rose ist eingegangen 

gruss marco


----------



## zuppinger (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?*

Weinreben werden für bestimmte Böden gezüchtet. Findet die Rebe nicht die Bedingungen vor, die sie braucht, mickert sie oder geht ganz ein. Auf keinen Fall dürfen handelsübliche Dünger wie Blaukorn o. ä gegeben werden. Ein wenig Langzeitdünger wie Hornspäne und Rebe freut sich. Lass sie auf jeden Fall gewähren. Du hast ja schon gelesen, dass sie nach Jahren plötzlich wachsen kann. Ich habe übrigens vergangenen Herbst ebenfalls eine Rebe gepflanzt, obwohl ich genau weiß, dass in unserer brandenburger Streusandbüchse nicht gerade ideale Bedingungen herrschen. Sie ist nun auch erst 30 cm lang, aber ich habe da Geduld wie beim Teich 
Übrigens bleiben die Beeren sauer wenn sie nicht auf ihre Sonnenstunden kommen (Südseite Bedingung).


----------



## mareike (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Ich werde abwarten und laß die Rebe gewähren. Das einzige, was ich getan habe, ich habe Rasenmulch drum herum gelegt. Das hatte ich gelesen. Werde im Herbst berichten, ob die Rebe dann noch lebt.

:cu mareike


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Wein wächst nicht, woran kann das liegen?*

..die ersten 1-2 Jahre ist es normal dass die Weinreben nur langsam wachsen!
Ab dem dritten Jahr gehts dann richtig los...
Sooo viel Wasser brauchen sie nicht.
Meine stehen nicht auf der Wetterseite, sondern geschützt hinterm Gartenhaus und bekommen von mir nie Wasser...die saugen sich das, was sie brauchen ausm Erdreich.

lG aus der kleinen aber feinen Weinbauregion U.franken!
Daniel


----------

